
Meteor Pack – the ultimate bundle to jump into Meteor - maxsavin
http://meteorpack.com
======
minimaxir
I am curious how this submission keeps getting upvotes after a) it's a blatant
product sell with no upside to the casual reader and b) it's been super-
flagged such that it doesn't appear in the first few pages.

One of the things that turned me off Meteor was that although it is open
source, almost all the third-party material is _heavily_ commercialized and
there are no good neutral resources for learning, which makes me not want to
bother. (that, and no SQL support)

~~~
DanBC
> I am curious how this submission keeps getting upvotes

[https://twitter.com/msavin/status/622468894180147200](https://twitter.com/msavin/status/622468894180147200)

~~~
alex_hirner
the tweet is gone, what was it about?

